# Rheem vs American Standard



## Vicki (Oct 9, 2007)

I could use some assistance. I am looking at replacing our oil furnace with natural gas. I am entertaining a bid with Rheem furnace/heat pump and an American Standard furnace/heat pump. I haven't been able to find a comparison chart on these two. Can someone provide me with their opinions on these two???? Or where I can find a comparison????? Thanks,


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

They both should be quality equipment.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Vicki said:


> I could use some assistance. I am looking at replacing our oil furnace with natural gas. I am entertaining a bid with Rheem furnace/heat pump and an American Standard furnace/heat pump. I haven't been able to find a comparison chart on these two. Can someone provide me with their opinions on these two???? Or where I can find a comparison????? Thanks,


American Standard (ska Trane) is the best. You can't go wrong.


----------



## ltcobretti (Oct 10, 2007)

Agreed  which ones are you looking at specifically?


----------



## hvactech (Mar 11, 2007)

Rheem's are way better, Trane's are not what they used to be.


----------



## tradesman (Jul 28, 2010)

hvactech said:


> Rheem's are way better, Trane's are not what they used to be.


 
Have to agree with you . Trane makes some good industrial equipment Though .


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tradesman said:


> Have to agree with you . Trane makes some good industrial equipment Though .


How does Carrier compare to Rheem? A lot of people on my street are going with the Carrier Infinity.


----------



## tradesman (Jul 28, 2010)

handy man88 said:


> How does Carrier compare to Rheem? A lot of people on my street are going with the Carrier Infinity.


 
Carrier has hopefully taken care of their evaporator coil leaks That includes goodman . both went to Aluminum / thicker coils . carrier should be fine , If it was between carrier ,Rheem /Ruud , trane , I would look for the best price . Wouldn't rule out Goodman either . I put in an awful lot of Goodman and they really arer pretty good and by far cheaper than the others . Best warranty too . Just my opinion , I install all of them .


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

tradesman said:


> Carrier has hopefully taken care of their evaporator coil leaks That includes goodman . both went to Aluminum / thicker coils . carrier should be fine , If it was between carrier ,Rheem /Ruud , trane , I would look for the best price . Wouldn't rule out Goodman either . I put in an awful lot of Goodman and they really arer pretty good and by far cheaper than the others . Best warranty too . Just my opinion , I install all of them .


Tradesman, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## tradesman (Jul 28, 2010)

hennyh said:


> Tradesman, welcome to the forum!!


Thanks , Hope I don't come off as to opinionated ( is that a word? ) 

I do this for a living and there is so much B.S it gets old .


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Vicki said:


> where I can find a comparison?????


There is price, noise level, efficiency, comfort and reliability, and I guess there is also how well each unit adapts to your existing ductwork.

For price get enough bids so they cluster around some average value, and this will be the true cost of what you want, for your ZIPcode, today.
Also ask HVAC supply houses how much they want for the control board for each of these. This is a fragile and costly item.
I see that you do not live in a lightning prone area so you may not need lightning arrestors to protect your investment.

For the others, search the Web for complaints for your particular models.

For a tie-breaker, also search 
"class action" Rheem
and
"class action" American Standard
to see how each company handles difficult situations.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

tradesman said:


> Carrier has hopefully taken care of their evaporator coil leaks That includes goodman . both went to Aluminum / thicker coils . carrier should be fine , If it was between carrier ,Rheem /Ruud , trane , I would look for the best price . Wouldn't rule out Goodman either . I put in an awful lot of Goodman and they really are pretty good and by far cheaper than the others . Best warranty too . Just my opinion , I install all of them .


I'd worry more about the contractor that is installing the equipment. Then the name badge on it.

Have yet to hear of anyone that felt all warm and fuzzy looking at a name badge when it wasn't working when its 20 degrees outside.


----------



## tradesman (Jul 28, 2010)

beenthere said:


> I'd worry more about the contractor that is installing the equipment. Then the name badge on it.
> 
> Have yet to hear of anyone that felt all warm and fuzzy looking at a name badge when it wasn't working when its 20 degrees outside.


Yeah sure pal , you sit there and ask the contractor if he's any good I am sure he will tell you the truth .


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

There are Websites with questions to ask in order that the HO can judge HVAC contractor credibility.

Politicians react with rage when asked questions that they cannot answer or do not want to answer. As a minimum use the same standard to judge contractors.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

tradesman said:


> Yeah sure pal , you sit there and ask the contractor if he's any good I am sure he will tell you the truth .


Well thanks for being my pal. 

Just don't recall saying anything about asking the contractor if he's good.

Don't care what brand name it is. Installed badly. It ain't gonna work right. And may not last long.

While no contractor is going to give a person a name of a bad reference.
A customer can ask for references of jobs done 3 years ago. And if a contractor can't provide one. Either he is using relatives for references, or he hasn't been in business that long yet.

BBB while while a worthless business as far as getting something settled. Is good to use to see if there are complaints against a contractor.

Seeing if any friends have heard of the contractor a person is thinking of using, is also a good thing to do.

Asking how they came up with the size of the equipment, is another good method.
When they start saying "I been doing this for 30 years, I know what size you need by experience, and a load calc is useless", its a bad sign.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Agree with Beenthere. Your more likely to get a poor installation than you are a bad HVAC unit.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

A good installer will:

1. Match the system's capacity to the heating cooling needs of the home. (not too much, not too little)

2. Provide best known installation method for long system life.

3. Have clout with the system's manufacturer/distributer if there are issues down the road.

4. Be there if issues arise even in the worst of conditions.

5. Help the HO obtain maximum economic benefit from rebates, incentives, etc.

The label on the equipment does none of the above. It takes a professional contractor.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder if one post Vicki will come back and tell us what she had installed 2½ years ago?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

47_47 said:


> I wonder if one post Vicki will come back and tell us what she had installed 2½ years ago?


One post Vicki never logged on again after she made her post.
So she never read any answers to her post. Atleast not under her screen name.


----------



## tradesman (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay , So you guys will be happy with a square D system over a Rheem 18 SEER ? And guess what guys , There are A/C contractors that can properly install an A/C system ! So believe it or not I know as much about it as you do , Lifes a ***** ain't it .:clap:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

3 months for that reply.

Don't recall seeing a Square D HVAC system.


----------



## civiltoatee (Oct 19, 2009)

beenthere said:


> 3 months for that reply.
> 
> Don't recall seeing a Square D HVAC system.


Beenthere, you are patient and gracious beyond reproach. I read your stuff on this board and others and greatly appreciate your comments and level-headedness (how's that for a word?). Thanks.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like a job for FANGS.:gun_bandana:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

civiltoatee said:


> Beenthere, you are patient and gracious beyond reproach. I read your stuff on this board and others and greatly appreciate your comments and level-headedness (how's that for a word?). Thanks.


Now I'm gonna have to adjust my hat. :laughing:


----------

